# Broadway Class A1218



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok so Im the new guy and Im not very "smart" when it comes to the technical workings of these trains.... I bought a Class A 1218 from a guy at a train swap meet, it was supposedly new in box, looked like it and wheels show no marks....but anyways, I bought it and slapped it on the rails and she worked BEAUTIFULLY!!!! I had it pulling about 15 cars and she was just chugging along not even knowing they was their..but then I stopped and was adding some more, well between starting and stopping, it stopped working...Now when I bought it, the previous owner installed a sound chip with more sounds then the stock one, stock one was in the box...with that new chip it wouldnt go forward or back, but i reinstalled the old chip and it would go forward or back depending on how the chip was installed...So, do you think I burned up the circut board, or just killed the chips? It still moves smooth and the sound works on both chips...(ok their decoders not chips i know)...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a BLI Class J engine which has the same basic decoder in it which is a QSI. They are pretty reliable all and all. but some times they need to be reset with the magnet wand. Do you have yours? If not get a rare earth magnet and wave it around the tender until you hit the switch that resets the decoder. If you are unsure of this check out BLI's website for the manual to the engine if you dont have one already.

Also are you running on DC or DCC? The QSI decoder is dual mode so it will run on either but with limited functionality on DC. Also if the decoder is set for DCC, running on DC may cause some issues unless it is reset. This is not supposed to happen but on the early runs of the 1218 and others with the QSI they were picky. 

Also check and double check the tender to loco connection, make sure all the pins in the loco's plug are not bent, also check to make sure none of the wires are comming loose from the plug and pulling out a little when you plug it in. This is not very common but I have had an engine do it to me so I know it can happen.


Hope this helps
Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

hmmm I got some books in the box, ill see about this magnet thing..haha first time ive heard of that(Told ya Im new) I have my setup(its not a layout) running both, Im running the bachmann ez track and have the bachmann DCC controller, and their cheap DC controllers...I try to run the DCC controller when ever possible, and i was running the DCC controller when it "died"...the pegs in the engine dont look damaged, and its plugged in tight, pegs on the decoder chips look good, all the wires on the board looks good...SO im at a loss and had to ask questions.....


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Make sure that the DC power pack is not connected at the same time as the DCC unit. You will be able to run on the Bachmann DCC but you are going to be limited in what you can actually do with it in some cases. Do you have the older or newer Bachmann DCC? The older set could not set 4 digit addresses and that caused alot of problems with some decoders.

Also the magnet trick only works with the factory decoder and not the aftermarket one.

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I dont know how old my DCC controller is, I know the engine works on channel 3, and I just bought the controler new oh about 3months ago, BUT it was from ebay, so that dont mean it sat in storage for 50 years....I knew that the bachmann controler limited what I can do, but it was cheap way to get started, i figure once im ready to build a full scale layout then Ill buy a nicer better DCC system....Ill ready them books today and see what it says.,...Can I take that chip out and it run on DC then?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Leave the decoder in the engine, at least leave the OEM decoder in. The OEM decoder is dual mode which means it will operate in DC as well as DCC modes. 

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok I read through the books that came with it, and the books say nothing about a magnet to reset anything..BUT their is a book in the box for some aftermarket chip, its an NCE N14lP Im assuming this is the one that was installed, and the one that was in the box was the OEM one...I swapped and put the one back that I assumed was the OEM one, and that is what netted me forward motion.... ANymore ideas? Im thinking of ordering a new decoder from Broadway for it, I had a local guy here say thats what he thought was bad in it..


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Yep, just looked at the chip I took out, and its the N14lP....and its got a I wanna call it a resistor(little black box) that looks like it has been hot...like slightly swallon bigger then the other 3..So i wonder if I toasted the electronics....


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you get a close up in focus picture of the decoders? That may help. Electronics have all sorts of different shapes and what not so it may or may not be bad.

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Ok, ill see if I can find the camera...I just put the engine back on the rails, and the BLI decoder is a DC decoder, cause i have to run my DCC controller on channel 10 to make it move and that the DC channel...but strange thing, if I put a DCC engine on the rail, the lights will change forward to reverse like they should, and it wont do that with just it on the rails... Uhg, I hope I dont have to send this thing back to BLI to get it serviced...How do u like ur BLI J class? I got some of the spectrum bachmans and i love the J class in general...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Is this a blue line loco? If so then it is a DC engine with sound.

I bought the Spectrum class J #610 and at first I loved it... but then I started using it on a variety of different tracks. After that all the nice things about that engine went away. So one day Im shopping at my favorite trains store and find the BLI model of 611 as used in normal service. I put some hard earned $$$ down on the table and brought it home. This is my favorite engine in my fleet. It is powerful, graceful and well you cant get a nicer looking steam engine anywhere. I have never had any issues with the engine in any form. 

You may not need to send the engine to BLI for servicing. Other sources are available for engine repair, try local train only stores to see if any one there can do the repairs. I know a few places in VA where I used to live had guys that could repair trains. I have never had to use these services since I have been able to repair any of the issues my engines have delivered to me. My hardest repair was an engine that I recieved in a raffle that was inop when I brought it home. Similar thing to you, the engine's sound worked but the engine didnt move. It was the 1218 model I have from Proto 2000. It too has a QSI decoder but the decoder was not the issue. I found that there was a component in the loco that broke free of the board in the engine. Once that was repaired everything has worked fine since.

Massey


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Yes its the Blue line, but with the other chip in it, I had to run it on channel 3 as if it was DCC...with the factory BLI chip it ran as a dc... I took it to one store, and the guy said uhm sorry we dont service those engines, he says its likely the decoder..I was like hmm, never mind then with u....I got another store I wanna try, they sell the BLI engines so I think they can service it... Im looking at the MTH triplex, any info on how nice the MTH trains are? I was told they are top of the line! I LOVE the big engines, i got about 4 articulated engines...


----------



## sp90378 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, i know there probably not local for you guys, but I contacted BLI and they said there's a new company that services all BLI sound unit engines, and they even allow them to upgrade BLI's to Paragon2 and such, and I guess BLI is backing them up as well! 
There site is trainservicedepot.com and by looks of it, there just starting up, but again they have BLI backing them up.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

GReat! Ill check into them...Im going to a shop hopefully that is a BLI distributor, so gonna see what they say then go from their...


----------



## sp90378 (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope they can fix it up for you 
Hopefully its not a problem with faulty electronics though, because from my understanding is that nobody can get BLI parts, I guess with the exception of this new site (If BLI is truly backing them, then I am assuming BLI supplies there parts??).
I understand too not wanting to have to send in the engine for service, because of long long wait times to get em back 

I am also longing for BLI to finally get more trains in stock, and who knows how long that will take


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Im afraid if I send it in I wont get it back..I bought it as a new/used engine from an individual....Ive been shafted before by the we fix it deal, but this cost me a FORTUNE(i think) and dont want that to happen..worse case Ill keep it and sit it in a show case with my Bachmann J class 611....that way its not lonely(I like the 611 and the 1218 that much to take the 611 out of service)....


----------



## sp90378 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ha, yeah, and if it just sits on display then it doesnt matter if it runs or not. 

I have some broken trains, and I may give that site a try if there legit. I emailed them and they claim that BLI is going to put up a link on their sites pointing people to that new site, so I would hope BLI would not back up a company who will end up being bad, as that would also tarnish BLIs reputation. To be honest, I may only give them a try so that I dont have to wait as long to get it repaired if I send it in for the warranty work.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I dont want a $375 display engine, but if thats what it comes to thats what she'd be.....Ill have to check with them and see what a turn around time would be...the 1218 is my flagship when I set everything up....my other big articulators look cool, but that 1218 looks WAY sweeter...


----------



## sp90378 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I hope things go well for you. I guess that trainservicedepot.com site claims 5-7 day repair time, and even have a 2 day turnaround time for rush orders. 

Well, I guess there nothing I can really help you with as far as fixing it, so I hope things go well with you and your engines 



Just a quick update, broadway-limited.com and http://factorydirecttrains.com/ both have links on their site now pointing to trainservicedepot.com for service of BLI engines, upgrade, and customization.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

SWEEET!!! now I gotta save the $$ back up for it..going to a train swap meet this weekend, and between that and my garden tractor pulling habit, im broke for a couple weeks...Many thanks guys!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Way to go Sears. "broke for a couple of weeks" is my situation everytime I get a new part for the Lincoln I'm restoring. But where would we be without our hobbies? Good luck with your engine. I'm sure it's a minor thing that needs to be repaired. 
Send it out insured and registered so the repair people have to sign for it. Then if you don't get it back you can prove they did got it and will have to pay for it. Be sure you have documents of some kind to prove where you bought it and how much you paid for it. That will be important if the engine doesn't come back.
It really makes me mad when the people we deal with get to the point where we don't know if they can be trusted or not. Just be sure to protect yourself and go for the repair. Pete


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

How would I prove what I paid for it? I bought it new/used at a train swap meet and it was a cash deal with no reciept...BUT the box has the original BLI price tag on it of like 425, I gave 375.....Never thought of the certified shipping...wow I just wasnt thinking!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If it came right down to it you could get some asking prices from Ebay if you can find the same engiine for sale. However when you buy the insurance on the shipping you will be asked to declare a value. I'd add a little to that just in case to cover lost postage and agrivation. 
The main thing is for the people you send it to, sign for it so you can prove they got it.


----------

